
Tusk: an unofficial, open-source Evernote app - cookfood
https://github.com/klauscfhq/tusk#---refined-evernote-desktop-app
======
segphault
It's an electron wrapper around the official Evernote web app, but with some
color themes. Why do I want to use this instead of Evernote's high-performance
native desktop client?

~~~
million_words
I have been using it from version v0.5.0, and I can say it is well maintained
and user requests are heavily considered when it comes to its development,
something not true on how Evernote reacts, when we ask for something. Plus, it
is from the dog* who made signale, so it is going to stay of good quality. *
Apparently it's not actually that cute dog who made it.

------
krick
Meh… I became so excited seeing the title, thinking it might be some (maybe
even self-hosted?) alternative to Evernote. But turns out it's just some
"alternative" desktop client for Evernote, not even sure why "on steroids".
Well, maybe not today…

~~~
dang
We've taken the steroids out of the title above.

------
dvcrn
Not a Evernote user, but this looked interesting but for something like
Evernote that I would want to have constantly open in the background, another
Electron app is just too much of a battery hog.

Another alternative client someone recommended me a while ago is Alternote but
never tried it ([0])

At the same time I'm not sure if it's a wise idea to rely on a third-party
client for something essential to your workflow as it could get axed at any
time. I personally am now with DEVONthink. It's not as sexy looking as this,
but immensely powerful once you wrap your head around it

[0]: alternoteapp.com

[1]:
[https://www.devontechnologies.com/products/devonthink/overvi...](https://www.devontechnologies.com/products/devonthink/overview.html)

~~~
skinnymuch
Alternote is a pretty good app. I tried it out before. It does use some decent
CPU usage too though if I’m remembering right. Nothing close to what an
Electron wrapper will give you, but also not what Devonthink will give you. I
also have come around to using Devonthink (Mac only).

------
spraak
To use the steroids analogy, if you're looking for a sober (minimalist) notes
app, checkout Dynalist.io I have most of my life there (lists, plans,
journaling, etc) I am not affiliated with Dynalist, just a very happy user

~~~
Fnoord
Tusk is open source; Dynalist isn't. I just don't get it why anyone would want
a subscription to host their private notes online in a proprietary
application. Have people forgotten about Microsoft's Word vendor lock-in
already?

What you want for your notes is:

0) You need to decide what kind of functionality you need in a note management
app which cannot be fullfilled with other alternatives such as a simple text
editor (I use Sublime mainly for note taking, plus Google Keep for groceries).

1) An open data format so you are not locked in a platform. This allows you
far less time if you want to swap service which decreases monopolistic
behavior (vendor lock-in) and increases competition (yay capitalism).

2) You deciding the storage location (this then allows you to use Dropbox or
Syncthing or Rsync or whatever cloud, but also allows you to use public-key
cryptography such as e.g. Cryptomator). It also allows you to opt-out of the/a
cloud.

The logical solution is to use an open source application. Though I'm not sure
I'd want it to be a browser (saw NPM in the source tree). I'd say the logical
place for this kind of data is near your agenda, like Nextcloud.

~~~
adambyrtek
Tusk might be open source but it's still a client for the proprietary Evernote
service, so it's not significantly better according to your criteria.

~~~
Fnoord
I stand corrected! I thought this was an alternative to Evernote; turns out
its just an open source client. This isn't the droid you're looking for. But
I'm not sure about the data format of the files. Is that documented?

------
hliyan
I only scanned through the repo, but surprisingly few lines of code for a app
of this size. Good work. Also, should you be using the Evernote logo in the
app if it's unaffiliated?

~~~
maskedSlacker
Headline is super misleading--it's an electron app that wraps the web
interface for Evernote. It's not its own application.

~~~
hliyan
That _is_ super misleading. In that case it adds virtually no value over
Evernote's own offering (except perhaps eating more battery).

------
latchkey
I saw the evernote logo in the screenshots and my first thought was "wow, that
is a pretty flagrant violation." It wasn't until I read the comments here that
I realized it is a wrapper around the official app.

------
voltagex_
Possibly offtopic: Has anyone written any importers / exporters for OneNote?

------
erAck
If it's Electron it's the reason to not use it.

